# Don't Breed that Damn Dog....



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Don't breed that damn dog
originally printed in January of 1998


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Is that a pic of Fat Bill? Hahaha he aint fat


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

If only more people thought this way and were on this level when it comes to breeding dogs!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't think they got the memo.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

If people bred for themselves and not the public. Wouldn't be so many dang dogs. People need to reevaluate the word "cur". It doesn't necessarily mean PTS. Just make sure that dog doesn't reproduce and doesn't get a chance to.


----------

